# Haynes manual in .pdf?



## Tee Koo (May 19, 2004)

Is there somewhere a site where I can download B11 Haynes manual?


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

Tee Koo said:


> Is there somewhere a site where I can download B11 Haynes manual?


No, I have a B11 Pulsar Van FSM in .pdf
In fact, if someone has server space, I got a whole bunch of early Nissan .pdf FSM's. No B12 though. Mostly Pulsars and Z's.


----------



## Tee Koo (May 19, 2004)

I can put those manuals to my other homepage if their size is under 20Mb. 
But I'm going to go abroad and I'm not coming back until next week, so I can't put those manuals in there right now. But you can already send those manuals to me via e-mail: [email protected]

When I get back home next week I'll start to upload them to the server


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

Tee Koo said:


> I can put those manuals to my other homepage if their size is under 20Mb.
> But I'm going to go abroad and I'm not coming back until next week, so I can't put those manuals in there right now. But you can already send those manuals to me via e-mail: [email protected]
> 
> When I get back home next week I'll start to upload them to the server


Naw, there's about 12 files on a 700MB disk. The disk is full.


----------



## Tee Koo (May 19, 2004)

700MB 
:jawdrop: 
Well, you can transfer those manuals to your computer and then share them by using this program -> http://dcplusplus.sourceforge.net/. When you have set all necessary things and you can use the program, go to this hub -> finnline.no-ip.info:1500 

When you are in this hub, please keep your computer on and write here the names of the files and we can search them and upload them from your computer. It will take a lot of time, but if you start this sharing program (and the hub) everytime when your computer is on, we can download those files to our own computers


----------



## Elbow Greese (Feb 22, 2004)

Tee Koo said:


> Is there somewhere a site where I can download B11 Haynes manual?


Check autozone.com
their online manuals are very similar to haynes.


----------



## Tee Koo (May 19, 2004)

Elbow Greese said:


> Check autozone.com
> their online manuals are very similar to haynes.


I checked them and they weren't so helpful as haynes manuals


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

OK, done! DC++ is a file sharing program kinda like Kazaa. But if you load the prog and go to TeeKoo's hub, look for popkorn and check the OZ folder for the pdf's. Best to let me know when you want in cuz I don't like to leave this thing on all the time. Downloads seem slow. Only averaging around 10k so far but I think it's a Swenden DL. I posted over 14G in files.


----------



## Tee Koo (May 19, 2004)

Popkorn said:


> OK, done! DC++ is a file sharing program kinda like Kazaa. But if you load the prog and go to TeeKoo's hub, look for popkorn and check the OZ folder for the pdf's. Best to let me know when you want in cuz I don't like to leave this thing on all the time. Downloads seem slow. Only averaging around 10k so far but I think it's a Swenden DL. I posted over 14G in files.


Haha, it's not my hub, it's my cousin's hub  
The download speed depends on how many downloads are running on that person from who you are downloading something. It also depends on connection type.


----------



## Relmas (Mar 2, 2004)

*Need manual for B11 SENTRA*

Is there any way to post it on a FTP server. I have no access on DC++ ( firewall)

Thanks.


----------

